# Mit Montage 175 m werfen????



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2012)

Mit Montage 175 m werfen (also nicht nur Blei!)????

Mit einer Karpfenrute??

Haltet ihr das für möglich?

Sind immerhin fast 2 Fußballfelder in der Länge, das kann ja mancher Alterskurzsichtige wie ich dann schon fast nicht mehr sehen.....

Hat aber ein Hersteller auf der Anspo von seiner neuen Karpfenrute behauptet - noch nur Prototyp, soll aber demnäxt ín Serie gehen..


----------



## pfefferladen (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

175 m kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ganz klares Nein!
Gab´s dazu eine Vorführung? 
Gruss ROY


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Die meisten Vögel, die ständig was von 100m-und erzählen, würden sich schier erschrecken, wenn man ihnen zeigt, wie weit reale 75m schon sind...


----------



## Patrick123 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Klar geht das, wenn man ein Boot trifft, welches die Montage mitschleppt 

Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man über zwei Fussballfelder werfen kann...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

100m ist kein wirkliches Problem wenn die Montage nicht zu aufgebläht ist, aber 175m sind Wunschdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Hab ich dem auch so gesagt..

Er ist aber überzeugt, dass das gehen soll...

Ne, ne offiziellle Vorführung gibts meines Wissens nicht..


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Klares Nein. Die meisten schaffen nicht mal 100 m.

Ich wünschte falsche Werbung würde mit hoher Strafe geahndet werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

War kein Problem.:m
Der letzte Test am Nordkap soll bei knapp über 400m gelegen haben.


----------



## NR.9 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ich halte es für machbar aber nicht angelbar ! 
Ich werfe mit 60gr. Sbiro und Nanofil auch über 100m - für mich dadurch ersichtlich weil ich 125m Nanofil mit gelber Mono unterfüttert habe und nach dem Wurf noch max. 10 Windungen Nanofil auf der Spule zusehen sind. 
Angenommen man bestückt ne schöne Bigpitrolle mit Nanofil und nen dickes Blei - WARUM nicht die 175m schaffen - ABER ich denke nicht das das die richtige Lösung ist den 1. fischt kaum ein Karpfenangler mit Nanofil (aus guten Gründen) und 2. wäre mir die Gefahr von Verwicklungen des Vorfachs beim Wurf zu groß. 

Also wieso überhaupt soweit werfen - wer es mit solchen Distanzen zutun hat muss weiter auf moderne Technik wie Futterboote zurückgreifen.

Also meine Meinung - Theoretisch machbar - Praktisch nicht machbar bzw. nicht brauchbar...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Also meine Meinung - Theoretisch machbar - Praktisch nicht machbar bzw. nicht brauchbar...[/QUOTE]

Seh ich genau so. Machbar ja. Bloß nicht brauchbar.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War kein Problem.:m
> Der letzte Test am Nordkap soll bei knapp über 400m gelegen haben.



Die 400 m pendle ich dir locker aus dem Handgelenk...


...senkrecht nach unten! 


Der soll seine 175 m mit Klimbim öffentlich werfen; mehrmals. Oder, ebenfalls öffentlich, dem allgemeinen Spott preisgegeben werden!


----------



## Purist (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Die Frage ist wohl, wozu braucht man das überhaupt (wenn es möglich wäre), in Zeiten von Futter- oder Schlauchbooten? Beim Brandungsangeln? Welcher Wattwurm bleibt da am Haken? #c


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Moin moin,

Nach meiner Erfahrung: (mit kompletter Montage)
-Ottonormal = 80m

-guter Werfer mit gutem Material = 100m

-richtig guter Werfer mit high end Material = 120m

Mein weitester Wurf mit Montage = 112m / ohne Montage (nur Blei) =145m
Am Wasser unter normalen Angelbedingungen mit meinen Gerätschaften kratze ich bei Gewaltwürfen an der 90m Marke.

Die hier beworbenen 175m halte ich unter Angelbedingungen für nicht realisierbar.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Es sind z.B. sogar 604 Meter drin- wenn man von der Kante des Preikestolen abwirft!

Lateiner würden zu einer solchen Behauptung sagen:

"Hic Rhodos, hic salta!" (Hier ist Rhodos, hier springe!)

Vortreten und Beweis erbringen!
Nur in der Wissenschaft darf man eine These als Wahrheit feilbieten, solange sie nicht mit Fakten begründet widerlegt wurde!


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Wenn  man bedenkt, dass der deutsche Rekord mit 100g Gewicht bei 237m liegt, allerdings dann nur mit Wurfgewicht, keine Montage, dazu eine hochgetunte Multi und spezielle Rute, dann sag ich einfach mal,

*Nein!*

#d​


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



> Die Frage ist wohl, wozu braucht man das überhaupt (wenn es möglich wäre), in Zeiten von Futter- oder Schlauchbooten? Beim Brandungsangeln?


Ist wohl zuerst mal für östereicherische Angler gedacht, die an Karpfenpreisangeln z. B. in Kroatien teilnehmen, wo Futterboote, ausbringen etc. nicht erlaubt ist.

Da ist mir aber per se erstmal eh wurscht.

Aber das mit Montage (in dem Fall logischerweise richtig zum angeln mit entsprechender Hauptschnur etc., die wollen ja die Karpfen landen)  hat auch bei mir Zweifen wachgerufen - meine Frage ob österreichische Meter zu deutschen auch so zu deuten sind wie deutsche Pfund zu englichen lbs, hat ihn aber nur grinsen lassen.

Der Hersteller scheint da sehr überzeugt zu sein..............


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Glaub ich nicht- der will bloss billig die Werbetrommel rühren und muss über seine Aussage -ob Deiner Vermutungen- schon selber grinsen!


----------



## Oldschoool (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ich denke ein Großteil der erreichbaren Wurfweite liegt an der Rolle.
Die Reibung der Schnur und vorallem die perfekte auf -und Abwicklung dieser muß gewährleistet sein.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Alles eine Frage das Rückenwindes |supergri
Ansonsten: Nein!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Flobo78 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

NEIN, das wird nicht klappen. 

Es gibt genug Leute, die meinen sogar in der Brandung 200m zu werfen (mit Montage und Würmern) und wenn man sich das mal ansieht, dann sind das wenn es weit ist 120-130m.

Die Weite liegt immer im Auge das Betrachters. Wenn man Seitenwind hat und auswirft und sich ein Schnurbogen von 50-70m bildet, schafft man die angegeben Weiten so ganz ohne Problem. (Wenn man sich NUR die abgelaufene Schnur auf der Spule ansieht!) |supergri 

By the way, jedem das seine.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

So lange er den Beweis schuldig bleibt, "dass Karpfenangler damit mit Montage 175 m weit werfen", schaden die Sprüche seinem Geschäft mehr, als sie Nutzen bringen.

Wobei ich mir beinahe sicher bin, aus welcher Ecke diese "Offenbarung" kommt und welchen Kundenkreis sie erreichen soll. Da wundert einen dann sowieso nix mehr...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Mit 140 Gramm übrigens, hab ich noch vergessen am, Anfang zu erwähnen....


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

*


Andal schrieb:



			Die 400 m pendle ich dir locker aus dem Handgelenk...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Andal schrieb:


> *...senkrecht nach unten! *
> 
> 
> Der soll seine 175 m mit Klimbim öffentlich werfen; mehrmals. Oder, ebenfalls öffentlich, dem allgemeinen Spott preisgegeben werden!


 


Das war die Lösung des Rätsels. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat aber ein Hersteller auf der Anspo von seiner neuen Karpfenrute behauptet - noch nur Prototyp, soll aber demnäxt ín Serie gehen..



Wahrscheinlich mit integr. Dampfkatapult|kopfkrat
Ansonsten NEVER


----------



## m-spec (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Die Ruten und Rollentechnologie bringt sicherlich noch einiges an Metern in den nächsten Jahren hervor aber glaubhaft sind diese Angaben für mich nicht. Sehr gute Brandungswerfer kommen da vielleicht noch hin mit Montage aber das Gerät ist dann auch mal noch wieder eine andere Klasse. 

Habe vor ein paar Jahren einen der deutschen Feederpäpste (also die Jungs die auf 100 mtr. immer noch quasi in die Madendose werfen) eingeladen im Rahmen einer Deutschen Jugendmeisterschaft im Casting sein können unter Beweis zu stellen. Geeichtes Messgerät inklusive. Leider hatte er an dem Termin keine Zeit...


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



m-spec schrieb:


> eingeladen im Rahmen einer Deutschen Jugendmeisterschaft im Casting sein können unter Beweis zu stellen. Geeichtes Messgerät inklusive. Leider hatte er an dem Termin keine Zeit...



Du kannst denen einen Termin zur freien Auswahl stellen, selbst dann haben sie keine Zeit. Warum wohl?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

100m sind durchaus drin; 120m auch noch bei Gewaltwürfen, aber alles darüber wird schon extem grenzwertig. Von der Zielgenauigkeit ganz abgesehen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

wenn die schnur reißt( also mit abriss )würde ich das locker schaffen


----------



## m-spec (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst denen einen Termin zur freien Auswahl stellen, selbst dann haben sie keine Zeit. Warum wohl?



Gute Frage. Am Wasser können das ja alle. Würde das gerne mal mit der Feederelite unter kontrollierten Bedingungen austesten. Die nötigen Gerätschaften sind vorhanden aber trotz relativ guter Kontakte lässt sich da nie ein Termin finden. 

Und das zeigt mir das der Karpfenrutenhersteller da auch nur Schaumschlägerei betreibt. Selbst wenn die von ihm offerierten Ruten das Potenzial bieten auf diese Weite zu kommen dann schaffen das nur wenige der Käufer und über die nötige Präzion wollen wir dann mal garnicht reden.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Hat er auch erwähnt wie man dann das Futter da hin bekommt ?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hat er auch erwähnt wie man dann das Futter da hin bekommt ?


Der Hansel bringt bestimmt auch ne Spodrute raus, mit der man 200m werfen kann...


----------



## Besorger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

wieweit wirft den der kerl von nash ohne rig nur mit blei ?  also wenn das tackel richtig abgestimmt ist würde der das sicher schaffen oder ganz knapp verfehlen aber nen sicherer wurf auf die weite bezweifel ich. ich frag mich auch immer noch wie der nash kerl so weit kommt aber seine rute soll angeblich ja auch serie sein und ist es garnich . also ich denke das es vll 5 leute schaffen könnten die sich aufs weit werfen spezialisiert haben


----------



## Forellenzocker (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Mark Hutchinson British Champion & Record Holder wirft mit normalen Material 160 Yard sind 146 m und wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden hab, wirft der mit 100 Gramm


----------



## Chiforce (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Werfen, ja, aber nur mit 10m Schnur dran :-D
Ansonsten eher nicht, ich habe mal mit einer 3,5 lbs Karpfenrute und einem 80g Blei mit 0,45 mm Schlagschnur (geflecht) und 0,17 Hauptschnur (geflecht) Wurftests gemacht, bei knapp unter 120m war dann nix mehr zu machen ... da denkt man da geht noch was wenn man noch doller dran reißt beim Wurf, gefühlt wirft man dann 300m weit, aber gemessen 118m (per "GPS" anhand des Gewässers und zusätzlich eines Ryobi-Schnurzählers, nach dem Wurf gestrafft, Zähler an die Rute geclippt und eingeholt, das Teil ist wirklich genau)


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Haha, eins meiner Lieblingsthemen.





Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Großteil der erreichbaren Wurfweite liegt an der Rolle.
> ...



Ich denke der Großteil der erreichbaren Wurfweite, liegt an dem werfenden selbst, häufig schon beschränkt durch seine Angst die Rute zu plätten.



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für machbar aber nicht angelbar !
> ...



So sehe ich das auch; ich würde nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen, dass diese Weiten zu werfen sind, wobei das Gerät dann mit Sicherheit "high end" und damit natürlich zu lasten der Sicherheit übertuned ist.

Aber mal was anderes? Wer möchte denn mit einer Rute Fischen, die bei 140g ihren optimalen bereich hat?

Warum gibt es eigentlich noch keine tropfenförmigen Boilies?

Edit: Gab übrigens schon vor Jahren mal eine Nashflitsche die so beworben wurde und trotzdem wirft auch heute das Gros der Karpfenangler nicht weiter als 120m...

Grüße JK


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat aber ein Hersteller auf der Anspo von seiner neuen Karpfenrute behauptet - noch nur Prototyp, soll aber demnäxt ín Serie gehen..




Sicher wird das gehen, entsprechender Werfer, Rolle, Schnur und Blei vorausgesetzt ....

Selbst die Montage - sprich der Boilie, die hier bisher oft als begrenzender Faktor angeführt wurde, sollte das nicht verhindern. Entweder eine Helimontage mit 10er Boilie oder das Castingblei von Aquaborn, wo der Boilie vorne auf das Blei "geschnallt" wird. Bei beiden Montagen sollte die Wurfweite eben nicht um 15-20 %  einbrechen sondern der "Einbruch" unter 10 % liegen.

Dafür bedarf aber keiner neuen Rute, entsprechendes Material ist eigentlich auf dem Markt aber ein guter Werbegag ist es allemal ...

Wenn man jetzt noch den Karpfenfischern einreden kann, dass das mit ein wenig Übung jeder hinbekommt und das man auf eine solche Weite auch noch genau werfen kann und das auch füttern kein Problem ist, weil man ja nächstes o. übernächstes Jahr eine entprechende Spodrute auf den Markt bringt dann wird das Teil vermutlich der Renner ... |supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

letztendlich gilt zu sagen:

Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht......


Wir diskutieren über den Schrott.


----------



## Carras (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

175 Meter,...

machbar unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sage ich:

Ich habe an meiner Greys Spod Rute (4,5 lbs) mit 120 Gramm, ohne Boiliemontage auch schon an die 150 bis 160 m geschaft. 

Und ich würde mich jetzt mal nicht als super guter Werfer bezeichnen.


Wenn das eine Rute in 12,6 oder 13 ft ist, und ein eine TC hat die über die 3,5 lbs geht. Wenn dann die Rollen sowie die Schnur dazu passt,....Und wenn er z.B. die Spezialbleie nutzt, welche es z.B. bei Carphunterco gibt,....kann das ein sehr guter Werfer ggf. hinbekommen.

Harrisons Trebuchet oder Centurys FMJ oder Free Spirit Hi's Ive  sind z.B. reine Wurfruten. Die haben schon gar keine Angabe mehr zur Testkurve (TC). Da wird gleich das Wurfgewicht angegeben. Und das liegt bei ca. 5 Oz!

Aber die allermeisten Otto Normal Werfer, schaffen das sicher nicht mit ihrem Gerät. Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Und zum Anfüttern wird der passende Hubschrauber angeboten, Futterboote sind doch so was von Megaout


----------



## Tino (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ich denke, dass im High End Bereich die Materialmischungen und Verarbeitungstechnologien so gut wie ausgereizt sind und es sooooo schnell nichts revolutionierendes geben wird,das solche Weiten für "fast" jeden machbar sein sollen.

*Gibt es einen Link vom Hersteller dieser Ruten???*


Denn entscheidend für den Wurf, ist immer noch in erster Linie der, der den Stock in der Hand hat.

Kann einer nicht werfen,kann er auch ne AKN haben,und nicht über 60 oder 70 m kommen,wenn überhaupt.

Ein anderer wirft mit den Dingern ganz andere Weiten.


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

175 m mit Montage??? Wurde das schonmal mit Brandungsgerät geworfen? Eher nein, oder? 

Also das halte ich für ausgeschlossen...streich wie bei den meisten Großschnauzen ein Drittel bis die Hälfte, dann ist es realistisch.

Auf Mefo werfen auch alle 100m und mehr...ich werf nur (gemessene) 60 bis 70m und trotzdem genauso weit wie die ganzen Angeber!!


----------



## DerSimon (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass im High End Bereich die Materialmischungen und Verarbeitungstechnologien so gut wie ausgereizt sind und es sooooo schnell nichts revolutionierendes geben wird,das solche Weiten für "fast" jeden machbar sein sollen.



Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:

IBM-Gründer Thomas J. Watson 1943: "Ich denke, dass es einen Weltmarkt für vielleicht fünf Computern gibt."

Microsoft-Gründer Bill Gates:"640 KB an Arbeitsspeicher ist alles was eine Anwendung jemals benötigen wird."


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Aber es gibt physikalische und körperliche Grenzen!! Werfer X kann Gewicht Y mit seinen Muskeln nur auf Geschwindigkeit Z beschleunigen und die Aerodynamik setzt der Sache vermutlich auch noch Grenzen.

Vielleicht mit 0,06 Nanohypersuperschnur, einem Wurfgewicht aus abgereichertem Uran und ner Rolle in der Größe eines Treckerreifens.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



vermesser schrieb:


> 175 m mit Montage??? Wurde das schonmal mit Brandungsgerät geworfen? Eher nein, oder?
> 
> Also das halte ich für ausgeschlossen...streich wie bei den meisten Großschnauzen ein Drittel bis die Hälfte, dann ist es realistisch.



http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/rekorde.html

|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

@cyperpeter: Thanks. Aber das sind doch keine Werte mit Montage und Co. oder??? Sondern reine Castingweiten mit entsprechend speziellem Gerät?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



vermesser schrieb:


> @cyperpeter: Thanks. Aber das sind doch keine Werte mit Montage und Co. oder??? Sondern reine Castingweiten mit entsprechend speziellem Gerät?


 
Jupp, das sind spezielle Ruten und ohne Montagen und dazu auch noch mit Multirollen.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Sicher sind das "Castingweiten" ohne Montage mit "spezialisierten" Gerät.

Das heißt aber im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass mit "normalen Gerät" und Montage keine 175m erreichbar sind,  zumal man sich bei Castingwettbewerben auch Vorgaben "unterwerfen" muß wie z.B. der Schnurstärke die nicht immer optimal für die Weite sind ... |rolleyes

Weitwurfgerät beim Karpfenfischen ist nicht mehr so weit weg von dem, was bei Castingwettbewerben eingesetzt wird und eine Montage muß nicht viel Weite kosten.

Deshalb habe ich keine Bedenken, wenn diese Firma einen entsprechenden Werfer "beauftragt", der dann mit handelüblichen "Weitwurfgerät" diese 175 Meter erreicht.

Sicher bin ich mir allerdings auch, dass alle "Ottonormalwerfer" mit einer Big Baitrunner LC und einer 0,35 Technium und 20er Boilie, auch wenn sie eine Rute dieser Firma kaufen, scheitern werden ...

Ich übrigens auch ...


----------



## Werner1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

möglich wird das sicher sein.

es gibt auch Schuhe mit denen man die 100 Meter unter 10 Sekunden laufen kann. Gut, nur sehr wenige können das mit den Schuhen, aber es geht...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Werner1 schrieb:


> möglich wird das sicher sein.
> 
> es gibt auch Schuhe mit denen man die 100 Meter unter 10 Sekunden laufen kann. Gut, nur sehr wenige können das mit den Schuhen, aber es geht...
> 
> ...


 


Wobei dass mit den Schuhen und 100m bewiesen wurde.:m
Bei der angepriesenen Wurfweite ist die ganze Sache ja noch 
ein unbewiesener Werbegag. Zumal die Vertreiberfirma des Gerätes wohl auch noch den Schwanz einzieht, statt sich einem Test zu stellen.|evil:


----------



## Wander-HH (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Selbstverständlich geht das vom Eifelturm. Aber wo sind da Karpfen? #c :q


----------



## allgäucarp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Bei der Rute handelt sich es wohl um die Byron Long Cast Competition. Sie hat 13 ft und 3,5 lbs Testkurve und kostet 1290,00 €.
Am Wundschuher See wurde sie vorgestellt und konnte zur Probe geworfen werden. Es wurden Wurfweiten von 120 -150 Metern erziehlt, ein geübter Werfer schaffte 185 Meter.
Diese Info´s sind aus dem Carp Mirror, die wollen über  die Rute demnächst noch einen Praxistest schreiben.
Nicht im Bericht steht ob mit oder ohne Montage geworfen wurde.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Und der geübte Werfer hieß wie genau? Und wer - also mal abgesehen von den Byron-Typen - war da sonst noch dabei? Oder haben die alle kein Internet und kennen auch niemanden der Internet hat? Das logischerweise nichts gemessen wurde, weil sich die Ruten sonst noch besser verkaufen ließen, muss ich ja nicht extra erwähnen oder?

Byron.. kann mal jemand die Rosenheimer FFW bescheid sagen das die die Grenze zumachen sollen? Danke!


----------



## allgäucarp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Die Präsentation war wärend der Austrian Carp Show und es durften die Messebesucher damit werfen. Ich war im Juni in Wien und wollte die Rute mal ansehen, hies nur: "Es waren nur ein paar Prototypen der Rute, hier im Laden haben sie die Rute noch nicht." Konnte mit dem Verkäufer noch eine Weile reden und er meinte der Werfer, der die 185 Meter warf war ein Ungar. Mehr Info´s hab ich leider auch nicht, mal schauen was da noch kommt.

PS: Ich fische selber zwei Byronruten und muss sagen, die Ösis können gute Ruten bauen. Und das fällt mir nicht leicht, über unser südliches Nachbarland etwas gutes zu sagen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> Und das fällt mir nicht leicht, über unser südliches Nachbarland etwas gutes zu sagen.


Ganz normaler Überlebensinstinkt wenn man so nah an der Grenze zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn lebt :>


----------



## Franky D (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

halte das ganze auch eher für sehr suspekt selbst wenn es mit dieser rute klappen sollte und sie wirklich 1290€ wo liegt da bitte noch der sinn da ist es doch mehr als angebracht sich eine karpfenausrüstung rute rolle schnur in doppelter ausfertigung in wirklich guten qualitätssegment zusammen zuschustern oder gar eine custom made rute für sich speziel anfertigen lassen und letztlich die montage auf die 175m mit einem Böötchen rauszuschippern kommt denk ich alles günstiger bequemer als wie eine oder gar zwei dieser ruten


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Überlebensinstinkt wenn man so nah an der Grenze zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn lebt :>



:vik:



Franky D schrieb:


> ... anfertigen lassen und letztlich die  montage auf die 175m mit einem Böötchen rauszuschippern kommt denk ich  alles günstiger bequemer als wie eine oder gar zwei dieser ruten



und was machst Du wenn Boote verboten sind  ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Für das Geld das zwei Ruten kosten an einen anderen See fahren.

Mal im Ernst: Wer 175m werfen will, muss da ja auch irgendwie anfüttern. Und das mit einer 3,5lb Rute zu bewerkstelligen (Boilies mit PVA rausdübeln) ist ziemlich sinnbefreit. Geht zwar auch irgendwie, allerdings ist "gezieltes Anfüttern" was anderes.


----------



## Franky D (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

War mir Klar das dass kommt !



cyberpeter schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> und was machst Du wenn Boote verboten sind ...


 





christian36 schrieb:


> Für das Geld das zwei Ruten kosten an einen anderen See fahren.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich geht das vom Eifelturm. Aber wo sind da Karpfen? #c :q



In der Seine vieleicht:q:vik: Das Ufer ist allerdings ziemlich genau *190*m weit weg...|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> In der Seine vieleicht:q:vik: Das Ufer ist allerdings ziemlich genau *190*m weit weg...|rolleyes


 
ob die dann auch den perfekten umgang mit französisch beherrschen...? :q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> Bei der Rute handelt sich es wohl um die Byron Long Cast Competition. Sie hat 13 ft und 3,5 lbs Testkurve und kostet 1290,00 €....



1290.- Euro?
So wie ich die Preise von Byron aus der Vergangenheit im Kopf habe, wird es sich dabei wie üblich, um eine byrontypische, völlig überzogene unverbindliche Preisempfehlung handeln.|uhoh:
Der Straßenpreis wird also vermutlich bei etwa 890.- Euro liegen.
Nach zwei Jahren, gibt es sie dann wahrscheinlich, beim Angelsport Schirmer, im Abverkauf für höchstens 599.- Euro, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Franky D schrieb:


> War mir Klar das dass kommt !
> 
> so schauts nähmlich aus so arg kann es mich garnicht drängen unbedingt  an diesem einen gewässer mit diesem einen futterplatz in dieser  entfernung zu fischen da fahre ich zehnmal lieber für das geld an ein  anderes gewässer .
> 
> Und wer glaubt er müsse genau in diesem gewässer an diesem platz mit der entfernung fischen der glaubt auch das er dann mit so einer rute diese entfernungen mit kompletter montage oder zum anfüttern erreichen kann!



Das eine solche Rute ob nun von Byron oder von einer anderen (günstigeren) Marke bzw. das Fischen auf solche Entfernungen ohne Boot aufgrund des Anfütterns generell nur in Ausnahmefällen "Sinn" macht und dass man dafür nicht unbedingt diese Rute von Byron oder eine vergleichbare braucht habe ich übrigens schon weiter oben geschrieben weshalb ich mich nicht wirklich unbedingt so angesprochen fühle ... |rolleyes

Allerdings sieht Du die Sache meiner Ansicht etwas zu "schwarz / weiß" ...

Mal davon abgesehen, dass viele aufgrund ihres Wohnorts und ihrer Freizeit aufgrund Job oder Familie keine große Möglichkeiten bei der Wahl eines "vernünftigen" Karpfengewässers haben und deshalb nicht "mal eben" ein anderes evtl. leichter zu beangelndes Gewässer nehmen können muß die Ausgangssituation ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, dass man 170 Meter in einen 200ha See Richtung Seemitte hinauswirft und sich dann überlegt "Mist die Firma Biron hat noch nicht die entsprechende Spodrute rausgebracht wie bekomme ich mein Futter dahin". Das macht dann (meist) doch recht wenig Sinn - aber manchmal eben doch ...

Vielmehr würden mir da kleinere Seen mit Boot bzw. Futterbootverbot, an denen manche Uferbereiche z.B. wegen Naturschutz usw. zwar betreten, aber nicht beangelt werden dürfen ebenso wie schlecht zugängliche Uferbereiche, auf die Schnelle einfallen. Sprich ich darf bzw. kann durchaus mit meinem Futtereimer auf die andere Seite gehen und anfüttern, ich darf oder kann dort nur keine Ruten aufstellen. 

Genau an solchen Stellen befinden sich oft richtige Traumplätze, da sich die Karpfen bevorzugt in diese Bereiche "zurückziehen" weil sie dort nur von sehr wenigen bzw. keinem Angler beangelt werden denn  sie sind grund der 140-150 Meter aufwärts zum nächsten befischbaren Ufer "unerreichbar" und werden dort max. von ein paar Enten oder Spaziergängern gestört.

Genau solche Gewässer gibt es einige und sie sind anglersich sehr interessant und prädisdiniert für solche Ruten zumal man dort oft mehr Ruhe hat als irgendwo anders, weil viele sagen da gehe ich lieber an einen anderen See ... :q

Das muß letztlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden wo und wie er fischt genauso wieviel Geld er für sein Hobby ausgibt!


Gruß Peter


----------



## I C Wiener (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Eine Rute mit der man 175m werfen kann.. das ist noch Werbung die in Ordnung ist.

Wenn man 1000 Leute mal mit der Rute raus donnern läßt, wird die höchste Verteilungsdichte wohl so im Bereich zwischen 80-110m liegen. Alle Weiten auf ein Diagramm aufgetragen, sollten eine schöne gaußsche Glocke ergeben. Dass die Ausläufer dieser Kurve über 175m hinaus gehen ist da kein Hexenwerk - kommt halt bei einem Pool aus Wurfdeppen, Otto-Normal-Anglern und Megaprofis nicht so oft vor.

Das richtige Material + Vollprofiwerfer + Methamphetamin + Portion Wut und die Weite sollte reproduzierbar drin sein.

Solange sie einem nicht weiß machen wollen dass man 50-75% mehr Wurfweite durch den Kauf der Rute einfährt ist die Aussage doch ok.


----------



## WalKo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Die entscheidende Frage ist: wie wurde das alles gemessen?
Ich bin mir sicher das in der Regel die wirklichen Wurfweiten wesentlich unter denen liegen was die Leute glauben.  Auch mehrfarbige Schnur, oder Schnur Markierungen zeigen mehr an als die wirkliche Wurfweite ist, da die Flugbahn ja einen Bogen beschreibt. 
Eigene Erfahrung an einer 2.1m Baitcaster Rute mit  30-50gr Gewicht. 
- Am Wasser geschätzt ca. 90-100m.  
-Mehrfarbige Schnur drauf gemacht, und es wurden ca. 75m angezeigt.  
-Auf einem Schießplatz mit Markierungen geworfen und es sind nur 55m übrig geblieben.
Das heißt ca. 20m Schnur gehen alleine bei der Wurfweite schon auf den Bogen drauf.
Wenn einer da 175m ablesen tut, wäre die wirkliche Weite vermutlich  irgendwo bei 130m. 
Habe früher immer gedacht das die Länge der Rute für die Wurfweite viel bringt. 
Das mag ja im Einzelfall bei wirklich geübten Werfern ja stimmen. 
Bei mir als Leie hat eine 2.7m  Rute gegenüber der 2,1m nur ca. 5m mehr Weite gebracht, das sind nur ca. 10% mehr.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Laserentfernungsmesser und dann vom Standpunkt zum Blei messen; funktioniert auf Wiesen und hinter Wehrtoren hervorragend.


----------



## Tate (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ich zitiere mal ganz frei aus einem Katalog eines Japanherstellers:" Bei unseren Field-Tests kamen unsere Tester dabei problemlos auf Wurfweiten über 160m!" Besagte Rute ist eine 13ft 5lbs Spodrute. Mehr ist über die Weiten und wie sie erzielt wurden nicht angegeben. Machbar halte ich übrigens die 175m Marke aber da muss mit Sicherheit gerätetechnisch alles zusammen passen und der Werfer ein Profi sein.


----------



## GUFIKILLER HARZ (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

hi gibt dazu nen kleines filmchen bei you t. geht dabei um die big baitrunner xta mit 4.25iger rute nur mit nem blei bestückt entfernungsmesser zeigt einen holzpfahl in 178m entfernung das blei schlägt vor dem pfahl ein 

aber ich würde sagen mit montage unmöglich!!!


----------



## Franky D (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

nun bei einer 5lbs rute oder einer rute mit 4,25m kann ich auch gleich das brandungsgeschirr auspacken^^


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Nabend,

Aber auch beim Brandunghsangeln sind 175m für 99% der Angler nur ein Traum. Rund 100m ist dort die gängigste Weite..


----------



## olaf70 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Das ist mir alles egal!  Haben will!!!

Wo und wann,zur Hölle, kann ich das Ding endlich kaufen!!! (sabber|supergri)


----------



## Tino (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:
> 
> IBM-Gründer Thomas J. Watson 1943: "Ich denke, dass es einen Weltmarkt für vielleicht fünf Computern gibt."
> 
> Microsoft-Gründer Bill Gates:"640 KB an Arbeitsspeicher ist alles was eine Anwendung jemals benötigen wird."




Das man immer alles erklären muss,nur weil die Leute nicht richtig lesen...(können)

Bevor du hier den Oberschlauen raushängen lassen willst,lerne das gelesene Wort auch richtig zu deuten und zu werten.
Deine Zitate beziehen sich auf endgültige Annahmen.


Ich schrieb:

Ich denke, dass im High End Bereich die Materialmischungen und  Verarbeitungstechnologien so gut wie ausgereizt sind *und es sooooo  schnell nichts* *revolutionierendes geben wird,das solche Weiten für  "fast" jeden machbar sein sollen.*

Jetzt für dich ganz allein!!!

Damit meine ich ,dass jetzige Technologien und Materialzusammensetzungen schon so ausgeriezt sind und ...jetzt kommts: *sooooo schnell *(siehe oben mein Zitat) *nichts dolles kommen wird*

Das ist eine gewisse zeitliche Begrenzung ,keine Endgültigkeit!!!

Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt,wenn nicht,auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

selbst wenn diese weiten realisierbar werden kann ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen unter normalen umständen punktgenau auf diese entfernung den futterplatz zu treffen. ich denk das da viel streuung drin sein wird. dann machts auch wieder keinen sinn so zu angeln. da bleibt ein (futter)boot die erste wahl


----------



## DerSimon (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Tino schrieb:


> Das man immer alles erklären muss,nur weil die Leute nicht richtig lesen...(können)
> 
> Bevor du hier den Oberschlauen raushängen lassen willst,lerne das gelesene Wort auch richtig zu deuten und zu werten.
> Deine Zitate beziehen sich auf endgültige Annahmen.
> ...



Auf deine durchaus unqualifizierte und mehr als unfreundliche "Antwort" gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein.


----------



## Roman1998 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Bei der Starbaits Milspec LCR werden 210m+ (mit boilie)geworben. Mit einer 3,5lbs und 0,26mm Schnur. Denke schon, dass ein guter Werfer die 175m schafft. Man kann auch bei Google Earth schauen wie weit man wirft. Ich schaffe mit neuer Schnur grad mal min. 105m.


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

mit der länge haben es viele ja eh nicht so, wenn sie schon denken das bestimmte teile gute 20cm lang sein sollen, wundert es mich nicht das viele meinen sie werfen locker über 100 meter.

ich halte mich für , sagen wir einen ganz annehmbaren werfer, und trotzdem kann mir niemand erzählen das ab 100 meter die montage noch zielgenau landen wird.

mal abgesehen davon das die meisten wohl gar keine 100 meter weit werfen werden.
nur weil 100 meter schnur von der rolle runter sind bedeutet das nicht das man 100 meter weit gewurfen hat.

habe in meinen bekanntenkreis einen der besten brandungsangler deutschlands und sehe was man mit richtig guten gerät werfen kann, aber es liegt nicht nur am gerät, ich habe gesehen wie er mit durchschnittlichen karpfengerät 40 meter weiter warf als der besitzes des gerätes.

175 meter können meiner meinung nach mit optimalen gerät möglich sein, ob dieses gerät dann aber auch in der praxis zu nutzen ist und ob man damit auch da landet wo man angeln will ist die andere frage.

sucht euch mal nen sportplatz mit ner 100 meter bahn und werft da mal 25 würfe, jede weite aufschreiben und den mittelwert nehmen, dann werden einige aber blöde gucken mit ihren 100 metern.


----------



## meckpomm (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Moin,

175 Meter? und wieso sollte das nicht möglich sein?

Das einizige was ich gelesen habe sind 175m, nichts von Genauigkeit und nichts von jeder kann's... Leider glaubt aber jeder, er kann's und das auch noch mit dem eigenen Gerät. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann ist es unmöglich.

Wir haben bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln mit verschiedenen Leute an einer Rute mit semiparabolischen Aktion (ohne Montage) auf einen H-Block in 125m Entfernung (GPS). Geworfen. Einige haben es nie geschafft, andere sind drüber hinweg gekommen. Nur einer hat es mit dieser Rute regelmäßig auf den knappen Meter an die Markierung hinbekommen. Das ist aber auch jemand, der hat das mal geübt, weil er es am Wasser braucht. Er hat mit einer richtigen Weitwurfrute, die er das erste Mal in der Hand hatte, am gleichen Wochenende um 170m geworfen. Bei Gemeinschaftsfischen im Brandungsangeln wird hin und wieder auch eine Strecke auf einer Wiese ausgesteckt und jeder kann mal Werfen. Das ist tatsächlich für die Meisten eine Herausforderung 100m regelmäßig zu überschreiten; gleichzeitig sind dann aber auch Leute dabei, die werfen eben 170 und 180m. Wirklich gute Brandungsangler legen ihre Vorfächer halt auch mal weit draußen ab, angeln aber auch sehr, sehr regelmäßig mit anderen im Vergleich.

Gerade die Ruten, die mit hohen Wurfweiten beworben werden, sind teure High end-Modelle, die komischerweise jeder haben muss. Teilweise sogar eher leichte Brandungsruten. Einige Firmen wie Century haben eben auch Testangler wie Danny Moeskops in die Rutenentwicklung eingebunden. Der hat nunmal eine entsprechende Wurftechnik...

Welche Wurftechnik hat denn der normale Angler? Eher gar keine, denn alles wurde irgendwie abgeschaut und trainiert wird auch nicht. Da haben ganz viele Leute richtig Potential!

Natürlich kann man aber auch am Gerät noch was machen: dünne, womöglich geflochtene Hauptschnur, geflochtene Schlagschnur.

Letztendlich braucht eine Firma doch nur einmal einen trainierten Angler mit einer entsprechenden Rute inkl. optimierter Schnur, Blei, Rolle und ggf. einem Weitwurfrig mit 10er Boilie auf irgendein Casting-Event schicken, das bei gutem Wetter und passendem Wind stattfindet, und schon steht die nachweisbare Zahl. Das hat aber mit Angeln kaum was zu tun, für die Werbung ist das aber toll.

175m liest sich in der Werbung jetzt auch nicht so herausragend... Nash hatte seine alte Pursuit mit irgendwas um 185 mit PVA (?) beworben und Star Baits schreibt einer Rute 200m+ zu.

Wer's halt glaubt, soll sich die Rute halt kaufen. Brandungsruten sind zum Drill im heimischen Vereinstümpel für den 14Pfünder nie eine gute Wahl.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

In der neuen FF gibt es einen passenden Artikel hierzu. Es geht zwar da ums Brandungsangeln aber, da spricht ein Weitwurfspezialist über reale Weiten am Wasser und nicht auf der Wiese mit Rückenwind. Demzufolge ist die real erreichbare Wurfweite beim angeln deutlich unter 175 m.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Ich hätte ja gedacht, es kommt schon jemand anderes auf die Idee, aber die Suche im Thread hat nichts ergeben. Er hier ist ein Karpfenangler, der auch mit Montage 175m wirft. Zur Not mit der Kopfrute :q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*

Chuck Norris wirft die Montage nicht, er kickt sie. Außerdem fängt er keine Karpfen, sondern deutet nur auf sie im Wasser und sie springen freiwillig raus.


----------



## meckpomm (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit Montage 175 m werfen????*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Demzufolge ist die real erreichbare Wurfweite beim angeln deutlich unter 175 m.


 
Moin,

das wird vermutlich so sein, aber dennoch kann man am Wurfstil eine Menge durch Übung feilen...

Und selbst wenn man danach nur auf reale 100m mit Montage kommt, dann wirft man schonmal weiter als die, die es nicht schaffen.

Gruß
Rene


----------

